# Magumpus DSL $24.95/Month?



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Came across an ad in the paper for DSL service @ $24.95/Mo from some outfit called Magumpus (Huh????). Supposedly not an introductory offer.

http://www.magumpus.net/

I'm real skeptical and I'm sure there's a catch....does anybody have any expereince with them, or can someone figure out what the likely catch is????? Spyware?....Advertising?......Communist plot?......Liar, liar pants on fire????


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here at what you get for what price.

http://www.magumpus.net/dslfeatures.html


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Interesting.....

DSL Service Description 
What is Magumpus DSL? 
How does it work? 
What are the benefits? 
Feature Description & Pricing 
Magumpus DSL Package

For *as low as* $24.95 a month, Magumpus DSl customers will receive the following: 
The Magumpus DSL Service Package will have the following: 
A self install kit with a Westell DSL Modem with 5 Micro Phone Filters and Ethernet Wire 
PPOE Software that will initliaze the DSL Modem.

*as low as* hmmmmm

*A Magumpus Net modified browser of Internet Explorer. 
The Magumpus DSL modified browaser will entail a section that will inform customers of their email status, stock quotes, news headlines, Instant Messenger Column, and links to Magumpus Chat Room. 
A booklet that will instruct customers on how to use the Magumpus DSL software.*

*A Magumpus Net modified browser of Internet Explorer.* I'm sure this will be about like the AOL browser full of lights bells and whistles .... It reads like it's full of Ads, Offers and and pop up nonsense trials . 

A Magumpus DSL & PerksCard Online Discount Card & Booklet. 
Magumpus DSL Español modified browaser of Internet Explorer. 
Access to view and edit account information at a secure web site. 
Sales offered at our affiliate web sites. 
24 customer care & technical support - powered by Advantage Communications, Inc. 
Additional User Names for Email, Chatroom, and Message Board Access($1.95 per additional user a month) 
DSL Router for Multiple User Log In (optional)(Add$9.95 a month for up to six computers. Additional computers, add $1.95 a month per computer)(Add $150 One Time Installation FEE)

CLICK HERE TO ORDER 
ORDER TOLL FREE 866-248-6787

Categories 
Arts & Entertainment Latin Culture 
Travel Shopping 
Computers & Internet Auctions 
Health & Fitness Education 
Stocks & Finance News & Information 
Politics Business

Contact Us Advertise With Us Customer Care Corporate Info

MAGUMPUS NET 
©Copyright, 2002 Magumpus, Inc. 
All Rights Reserved

IMHO .... If their Web Site is an indication of what you can expect I'd steer clear of it .... I can read between the lines and see it's not for me.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Hey Dark Star, how are you doing???? Yeah, the web site is rather spartan, isn't it? I'm sure you're turning your browser, and more, over to this outfit. Having never heard of them, I was real curious if anyone might have had any experience with them, since I'll not be one of them.


----------



## vasilios (Oct 11, 2002)

I have had Magumpus DSL for three months. I am really happy with the service. I use Magumpus DSL for my home, and for my Theater. Check it out! www.olympictheater.tv


----------



## JDDDDD (Oct 17, 2002)

Magumpus, it's a scam!!! I tried to subscibe to em, and never got anyone to call me for my status for 3 weeks. They just billed my visa card for $25. When I tried to call 3 times to question the charge, their phone number was always busy. Strange, because I called the same no. 2 weeks ago and got thru just fine. I don't know, maybe they're bankrupt.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Another satisfied customer.....ding...ding....ding!!!


----------



## ramkelath (Nov 6, 2002)

I had an experience pretty similar to JDDD's. I called before I signed up just to check to see if there were any real people behind the organization and got through to a very nice tech support person. 

Then I signed up online in early October and never heard anything from them although my credid card was instantly charged 24.95. There's a notice on the site that says they will give two months of free service to anyone who signed up for service during that period, but I called my credit card company to have them give me a credit. 

I don't think they're into anything fraudulent - just overwhelmed by the response to an offer that's at half the going rate for the service. I still want to look into it - I'll just wait until I can get through to someone on the phone and try again. Their website IS pretty amateurish-looking - which is not a great sign.


----------



## Burn140 (Jan 13, 2003)

How long does it take to Magumpus DSL to arrive?
I order it and I want to find out, just to be sure!


----------



## ramkelath (Nov 6, 2002)

I just got an email receipt from them (Jan 14) for my order. I'll let you know when the DSL gets here ..


----------



## Burn140 (Jan 13, 2003)

Can someone tell Me about Magumpus DSL? I order It and it still hasnt arrive? If someone has it, can you tell me how long it took for it to come?


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

I am the president of Magumpus, inc. I would like to first appologize for any problems, that any of our customers or potential customers were having in the past couple of months. We removed alot of bad blood, that was preventing our company to offer quality service. We are currently getting customers their DSL service, on time without a problem. If you have any questions, please call customer care at: 888-275-3166 Thanks again and sorry for the problem.


----------



## CKYDAN85 (May 19, 2003)

I ORDERED MAGUMPUS JUNE OF LAST YEAR AND I STILL HAVENT GOT JACK FROM THEM!!! THEY SURE AS HELL CASHED MY CHECK BUT THEY ARE NOTHING BUT A RIP OFF, I REPORTED "MUGUMPUS" TO THE BBB.


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

well, we were not offering dsl service or dial up internet service in june, 2002. you must be mistkaen. Anyway, call 888-275-3166 to discuss this problem further.


----------



## CKYDAN85 (May 19, 2003)

so where is my DSL? you sure did cash the damn check AS*HOLES!!


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

call 888-275-3155

leave your information there and someone will investigate the situation.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

*so where is my DSL? you sure did cash the damn check... *

CKYDAN85,

I think the man is told you to call 888-275-3155 not once but twice now so that you can "leave your information there and someone will investigate the situation."

I suggest that you call and attempt to resolve the issue or whatever the problem is because at this point your flaming in here is making you appear to be the real AS*****

DS


----------



## CKYDAN85 (May 19, 2003)

what ever man, i dont want to deal with those ppl anymore, i just dont want other ppl to get screwed


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

well, someone will help you get your money back, if that is what you want. But we need your cooperation. Call 888-275-3166


----------



## Burn140 (Jan 13, 2003)

Right now im really pissed off. I haven't gotten anything from magumpus. they said they were going to send letter to every one that joined, saying what what happening to the company and when were we going to get our DSL. What they just gave me was Dial-up, a couples of days they cancelled my sign in name, couldn't go online. Dial-up for 2 days!!! Damn. They called me saying they made a mistake, they fixed it but later they messed it up again. I was really pissed I started smacking my self. OMG waste of time. Give me my money back, I don't know what you doing with it know but what I know is that your using my money for some other stuff. I just had DSL from Verizon and now Im happy, and I still haven't received any notice about Magumpus, just shutdown the company please, if its really a company and pay all those people that joined in the first place. Everybody is tired of waiting. Im so sorry I had to say this, im not trying to insult anybody but is true.


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

Mr. Whoever, please call: 888-275-3166 and leave a complaint or go to: www.magumpus.net and scroll down to the bottom and leave a complaint that way.


----------



## Burn140 (Jan 13, 2003)

Your company had to pay me $125 for a refund. I don't know if you really going to pay me back because I still haven't received any word from them.


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

email [email protected] and just tell them your situation. I really don't know your name and wouldn't ask it in this public forum. But just say that you left a message with tech support guy and someone will take care of it.


----------



## Burn140 (Jan 13, 2003)

I keep getting billed by Magumpus! I'm not a member no more. I spoke to them and then things were fixed now im getting charged again? 4 What!


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Screw DSL...go with Cable.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Geez, what does it say about a company when the president of it is on a Tech Support forum. To me it says that it's a rinky dink little company that isn't that good, or it says that it's someone messing around with your minds as their pastime.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Hmm, especially when they're profile says that they're only six years older then me. That makes them what? Twenty-two years old? And president of their own company? It seems to me they'd still be in college. But that's just me.


----------



## Burn140 (Jan 13, 2003)

They just trying to steal your money. Their website is not on no more, it doesnt work, I think? Well screm them.


----------



## stopscamming (Feb 26, 2004)

I can't say this enough. DO ***NOT*** give magumpus or the guy "running" it your money. He has been conning people at ebay.com and amazon.com out of money. He's been selling items on amazon using the id "arcnova" and he gladly accepts people's money, but he ships them nothing. Check his feedback:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/selle...234?seller=A19HPTVEPR5SD8&marketplaceSeller=1

How do I know that's him? I was one of his victims. He took my money but sent me nothing.

I found out he was conning people on eBay too because he has, in his amazon.com info (as of this writing), a link to his ebay page at

http://www.stores.ebay.com/id=123210815&ssPageName=L2

which used to point to his eBay store. That store has since been closed. He used to have thousands of items on ebay listed, and he was selling 10 of everything regardless of what it was. How many ebay sellers do you know who sell 10 of EVERYTHING? Now is he no longer a registered user on ebay and his account is now suspended ( userid: arcnova12 ).

His previous auctions can be viewed at

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...d=arcnova12&include=0&since=30&sort=3&rows=25

If your goal in life is to get ripped off, send this guy your money.

Now he's using the domain arcnovastore.com for his transactions, so don't send money to any @arcnovastore.com email address either. Oh, and check the BBB info on magumpus.net at bbb.org. He already has 4 unresolved complaints against his "service".

Agosto, send everyone the stuff they ordered or refund their money. Then, and only then, will I stop telling the public about what you are doing.


----------



## stopscamming (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm going to file a complaint with the Federal Trade Commission re: Jonathan Agosto and his Magumpus service (or lack thereof) and his ebay.com and amazon.com scams. If you have been scammed by him, please contact me privately if you would like for me to voice your concerns in my complaint.

Regardless of whether I hear from anyone, the complaint will still be filed. This is just your chance to get your 2 cents in also.

Or if you prefer to file your own individual complaint, you can do so at

https://rn.ftc.gov/dod/wsolcq$.startup?Z_ORG_CODE=PU01

The sweet thing is you can remain anonymous. But you need to give them enough information to go on. Considering how he scams people without trying to cover his tracks, giving the FTC enough information on him shouldn't be difficult.

Just a side note... he is now selling items on Yahoo auctions under the ID of "servesite". ***DO NOT*** buy from him there, either. I've already alerted the Yahoo folks of his fraudulent activities on ebay and amazon.


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

How are we scamming you? Please advise.


----------



## AgostoBeware (Mar 6, 2004)

I have been ripped off by this company too. I did not try to subscribe to his phony internet service, nor did i try to buy anything from his store. HE IS WRITING BAD CHECKS ON A CLOSED BUSINESS ACCOUNT. I only came across this site and htis thread when I googled his name and company name. BEWARE THIS SCAMMING LOSER!


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

If there was a problem with our company, I believe all numbers are available for business associates and customers to call. Now, if you had a problem, you could have resolved this issue elsewhere. But slandering our company does not help your situation.


----------



## AgostoBeware (Mar 6, 2004)

no! you see "slander" is a false statement made to intentionally defame someone. this is not slander because it is 100% true! and if you are defamed in the process of my speaking the truth, then that's the unfortuneate consequence of your illegal and immoral actions!


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

calling my company a scam is slander. Because you are making assumptions. Now if u had a problem with our company, then you can just simply email or call to resolve it. but it is apparent that you have not done, so.


----------



## AgostoBeware (Mar 6, 2004)

why are you so cowardly that you only respond to these anonymous messages and do not respond to official company correspondance?


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

Harrassment is against the law. You have refused to cooperate with customer support, therefore. If you are not going to cooperate, provide an ORDER ID, we can not assist you.


----------



## AgostoBeware (Mar 6, 2004)

LOL! NOT AS AGAINST THE LAW AS WRITING BAD CHECKS!


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

It seems that you do not know your law. It is against the law to write a bad check with an intention to defraud someone. Any further slander, will result to a deformation of character law suit, as well. Ms. McClintock.


----------



## AgostoBeware (Mar 6, 2004)

I won't take up this space anymore with your barely literate banter. I'll address you directly.


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

appologies for mispelling. Anyway, I am going to enjoy the end of my weekend.


----------



## stopscamming (Feb 26, 2004)

How have you scammed people? Hmm... let me count the ways. Let's see.... I'll make this very simple for you since obviously you have not grasped the concept of "scam" yet. If you had, then you would not be asking how you are scamming people.

You advertise DSL service. People send you money. You provide them with no DSL service and no modem. You keep the money. That is a scam and is also known as fraud.

You advertise you are selling items. People send you money. You provide them with no items. You keep the money. That is a scam and is also known as fraud.

Just in case you have not yet grasped what the definition of fraud and/or scam are, here are the definitions from dictionary.com:

scam: A fraudulent business scheme; a swindle.

fraud: A deception deliberately practiced in order to secure unfair or unlawful gain

Now really... do you honestly think that repeatedly asking "how have I scammed you" and acting innocent is going to make readers of this forum think to themselves, "oh, that guy must be honest since he doesn't know what they're talking about!" ?!?!? 

Ummm.... no. The people you have conned are not as stupid as you think, as you are quickly finding out. Nor do people like being conned, as you, again, are quickly finding out. You greatly underestimate the intelligence of the people who use this web site and the intelligence of people in general.

All people need to do is check your feedback at Amazon (see the message from me on the previous page) to see that you are not legit. You are conning people and you obviously have no intention on following through with any of your sales, nor do you have any intention of providing DSL service. 

And don't give us lines about "I shipped everything the people bought... it must have been lost in the mail" or "I gave the people DSL service... they must not know how to sign on to the service." It's all lies, lies, and more lies. And people are fed up.

It seems you have gone way too far this time. Your days of conning people are quickly coming to and end. Ain't it grand?

And as for your claims of "slander" - HAH!!! You are too funny. For us to be committing slander, you would have to actually provide DSL service to the people who pay you money. And you'd actually have to ship the items to the people who pay you money. Since you do neither, this is not slander. We are simply doing the public a tremendous service by alerting them to your fraudulent activities. And we will continue doing so until you stop.

Have a nice day.


----------



## stopscamming (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magumpus12:_
> *It seems that you do not know your law. It is against the law to write a bad check with an intention to defraud someone. Any further slander, will result to a deformation of character law suit, as well. Ms. McClintock. *


Oh man you have some nerve!!! I just now saw that post. You are threatening to file a "deformation" of character lawsuit against someone you conned? HAHAHAHAH!!!!!

That's just ridiculous. Hmm.... maybe then that person can file a countersuit against you for fraud? You could take care of 2 lawsuits at once and maybe save a few thousand bucks in legal fees.

By the way, it's "defamation" not "deformation." I suggest you get it right before you talk to a lawyer. (Don't forget to tell the lawyer about your fraud.)


----------



## firebat2k3 (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Jon, what about that good tracking number you sent me? Or, "Your item shipped out on 03/01/04." Or the fact that UPS has no record of any billing information submitted for my order. Or the fact that none of your "support" staff have ever returned my phone calls. I am not giving up until I get my money back. You can count on that.....


----------



## stopscamming (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firebat2k3:_
> *Hey Jon, what about that good tracking number you sent me? Or, "Your item shipped out on 03/01/04." Or the fact that UPS has no record of any billing information submitted for my order. Or the fact that none of your "support" staff have ever returned my phone calls. I am not giving up until I get my money back. You can count on that..... *


UPS has no record of any billing information because nothing was shipped.

His Amazon fraud victims are nearing 100. Unbelievable.

I wonder how long it will be before his Yahoo auction "winners" (his Yahoo ID is "servesite") find out they aren't winners. I already started alerting them to expect nothing and told them how he's been conning other people. And you know what? I'll continue doing it until he stops.

Even if you keep using other IDs Jon, and even if you keep using other online services to con people, I'll still find you.


----------



## AgostoBeware (Mar 6, 2004)

Rock on StopScamming! I am totally behind you 100% I am totally outraged by this guy!


----------



## stopscamming (Feb 26, 2004)

It looks like the negative feedback for his Yahoo auctions are just now starting to roll in. It's about time. Maybe this will prevent more Yahoo members from becoming victims.

http://ratings.auctions.shopping.yahoo.com/show/rating?userID=ServeSite

You just don't learn very quickly, do you Agosto?


----------



## Rainmaker27 (Mar 15, 2004)

Agosto (arcnova) also took my money on a transaction made through Amazon.com's marketplace. I inquired about my order numerous times and was told something different regarding it's shipping each time I inquired. He then claimed to have issued a refund through Amazon but, like everything else he said, that was a lie. 

This guy is a scam artist plain and simple. However, the moron didn't realize that I work for the Federal government and I deal with the Federal Trade Commission on an almost daily basis. Trust me, I'll have my boss make one call and this issue will move straight up the FTC's list of priorities. 

Stopscamming, I received your recent email, and I will be in touch shortly to discuss joining our complaints as well as how I can help to ensure that the FTC takes this very seriously.


----------



## AgostoBeware (Mar 6, 2004)

Please include me on any action you file against this guy. I have my own plans in the works to alert as many people; both the general public and law officals as to whats going on here. Maybe we can join forces and cover more territory that way.


----------



## magumpus12 (May 19, 2003)

email: [email protected] if you have a amazon, ebay problem.

email: [email protected] if you have a problem with magumpus services

email: [email protected] is you have a problem with jonathan agosto.

simple as that.


----------



## stopscamming (Feb 26, 2004)

heh. Yer funny.

When the feds contact you (have they already?), are you going to tell them to contact you via email?


----------



## Burn140 (Jan 13, 2003)

This is a scam because their website doesnt seem to work anymore, and solving our problems by sending you e-mails is a real problem. I had a problem sending them e-mail saying what happened to my order. The company asked me for my shipping address and when I did, and I sent them the e-mail, they didnt repond back - so the only way I kept contacting them was by switching e-mail adress and try to get the phone numbers for help. I had problem with this but I already got my money back but later I had another bill from them but I never paid because I already cancelled my subscription, why would they still charge me?  :down: :down: :down:


----------



## CEO (Nov 17, 2006)

wow, this is unbelievable.

if anyone has any more information, please contact me


----------



## Scapegoat76 (Dec 6, 2006)

CEO said:


> wow, this is unbelievable.
> 
> if anyone has any more information, please contact me


I ordered a PS3 from arcnovastore.com before I found out about this thread. I tried to do some due diligence by checking with www.bbb.org (here's a link http://www.nwnc.bbb.org/commonreport.html?compid=192426902) and apparently there aren't any complaints yet. My PS3 was supposed to arrive tomorrow, but I have been advised that I should expect 2-3 days additional delay. I'm not too worried because I can get my money back by filing a complaint with my credit card company. However it's a hassle I'm hoping to avoid. Please note that I'm not accusing Mr. Agosto of fraud yet, but I will let you know how this turns out. I did find it odd that Mr. Agosto refused to accept payment through paypal. I figured it was because of high fees, but apparently his business practices have warranted a revocation of his privileges. Frankly, based on the evidence in this forum, I would not be surprised if his behavior has not changed. Also, I have removed my contact information from the correspondence below, but please feel free to contact me if you have any problems. In the event that push comes to shove, I for one would be interested in starting a class action lawsuit if anyone is interested in joining. I'm sure the statute of limitations has not passed, and I've already been able to track this individual down. I even have a photo. I'll be out of town this weekend, but I'll be checking back in here daily when I return. BTW, the phone number is simply an automated voicemail stating that there would be delays up to 2 weeks. PS3 was released on November 17. Therefore 2 weeks of delays should be about December 1. Here is the email thread between Mr. Agosto and me:

From: sales [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2006 11:34 AM
To: scapegoat76
Subject: RE: [Norton AntiSpam] RE: [Norton AntiSpam] RE: [Norton AntiSpam] Status

Order may come 2-3 days later than scheduled.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: scapegoat76
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2006 11:21 AM
To: sales
Subject: [Norton AntiSpam] RE: [Norton AntiSpam] RE: [Norton AntiSpam] Status

OK, I called the number, and I understand your delivery was delayed to two weeks as expected. So, does this mean I can still expect my order to arrive by the guaranteed delivery date this Thursday on December 7th? That's really what I want to know.

Thanks!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: sales [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2006 10:50 AM
To: scapegoat76
Subject: RE: [Norton AntiSpam] RE: [Norton AntiSpam] Status

208-723-4216 is our automated voice mail line.

We are using UPS and DHL.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: scapegoat76
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2006 10:44 AM
To: sales
Subject: [Norton AntiSpam] RE: [Norton AntiSpam] Status

Which delivery service does this number apply to? For example USPS, DHL, Fedex, etc.

Thanks for the quick response.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: sales [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2006 10:35 AM
To: scapegoat76
Subject: RE: [Norton AntiSpam] Status

208-723-4216

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: scapegoat76 
Sent: Monday, December 04, 2006 10:23 AM
To: Sales
Subject: [Norton AntiSpam] Status

Hello, I placed an order for a PS3 can you please send me a shipment confirmation number. December 7th is fast approaching and I've received zero updates or anything. Also there is no contact phone number on your website. Please contact me as soon as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Scapegoat76 said:


> I ordered a PS3 from arcnovastore.com before I found out about this thread. I tried to do some due diligence by checking with www.bbb.org (here's a link http://www.nwnc.bbb.org/commonreport.html?compid=192426902) and apparently there aren't any complaints yet. My PS3 was supposed to arrive tomorrow, but I have been advised that I should expect 2-3 days additional delay. I'm not too worried because I can get my money back by filing a complaint with my credit card company. However it's a hassle I'm hoping to avoid. Please note that I'm not accusing Mr. Agosto of fraud yet, but I will let you know how this turns out. I did find it odd that Mr. Agosto refused to accept payment through paypal. I figured it was because of high fees, but apparently his business practices have warranted a revocation of his privileges. Frankly, based on the evidence in this forum, I would not be surprised if his behavior has not changed. Also, I have removed my contact information from the correspondence below, but please feel free to contact me if you have any problems. In the event that push comes to shove, I for one would be interested in starting a class action lawsuit if anyone is interested in joining. I'm sure the statute of limitations has not passed, and I've already been able to track this individual down. I even have a photo. I'll be out of town this weekend, but I'll be checking back in here daily when I return. BTW, the phone number is simply an automated voicemail stating that there would be delays up to 2 weeks. PS3 was released on November 17. Therefore 2 weeks of delays should be about December 1. Here is the email thread between Mr. Agosto and me:
> 
> From: sales [mailto:[email protected]]
> Sent: Monday, December 04, 2006 11:34 AM
> ...


wow, something makes me doubt you'll ever get it. The few ratings on amazon and such that are good are probably ones he put there.

Can't believe anyone would do this! 

By the way, welcome to TSG!


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

*To All People Who Have Been "Ripped-Off" By : Jonathan Agosto

I did a little investigating on this rip-off artist called:Jonathan Agosto .

Did a "Google Search" on his name.......Link: http://www.google.com/search?q=Jonathan+Agosto+&hl=en&lr=&start=10&sa=N

Now look at this: http://www.ripoffreport.com/results.asp?q1=119&q2=&q3=&q4=&q5=&q6=&q7=&searchtype=0&submit2=Search!

I belong to this site: http://www.ripoffreport.com/default.asp

Join them (it's free, no spamming involved). This site is run by a group of lawyers specializing in "Consumer Advocates".

Jonathan Agosto has 226 entries at this site.

Also, I would suggest to TGF to ban this Jonathan Agosto / magumpus12. We at TGF don't need anybody like this here:down: *


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

There's another search-giving both names together so that there are more accurate results

Look at what comes up then! http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q="Jonathan+Agosto+"&btnG=Search


----------



## Scapegoat76 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm familiar with ripoffreport.com, but most of those entries you mentioned don't apply to Mr. Agosto. However, just a quick update. It's now 3 business days past the due date, and I still have no PS3. I'll let you know what happens next. I sent this message:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sent: Mon 12/11/2006 1:01 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Order

Hello! Has my order shipped yet? I was hoping it would be here today.

If it's not here tomorrow and you cannot verify that it has shipped by providing a delivery tracking number, then please refund my money. Because the device is going to arrive too late for my purposes. My order is 173346-4015312-45853.

If sending a refund check, please be sure to send it Certified Mail with a signature confirmation. I'm OK if you wish to deduct $6 for the added expenses.

Address is:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Dallas, TX 75218

Thanks!


----------



## Scapegoat76 (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I'm 100% comfortable in saying now that this tool is definitely a scammer. Thankfully, my bank was accomodating and gave me back my money. I went ahead and filed complaints with the FTC and BBB. Consequently, I probably won't mess with filing a police report since the bank will take care of it, and I won't need to sue him either.

Lessons learned: if you're gonna buy something on the internet, google the seller or product's name and the word "scam". That's how I found this place. I just wish there was a better way to warn people about crap like this. Also, always pay with a debit or credit card just in case you get stiffed by one of these turkeys.


----------



## Scapegoat76 (Dec 6, 2006)

Well whaddya know? They've decided to refund my money! I got sent an escrow payment, but you can bet I'm not letting up on these people until that thing clears.

Unbelievable! I'll let you know when that happens. Frankly, I'm doubtful.

----- Forwarded Message ----
From: sales <[email protected]>
To: sales <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, December 13, 2006 8:33:17 PM
Subject: REFUNDS

Our apologies,

Some customers may have not received their PS3s. Due to timing, we are forced to refund customers who did not receive their PS3s, as to date.

We are requesting all customers to do the following:

Reply to this email with your ORDER NUMBER(s)

Provide a name, address, and telephone number.

We shall issue a refund check, ASAP.

We must receive all request for refunds by December 16, 2006.

Any requests after this DATE, will results for refund checks to be sent after New Years.

Reply to: [email protected]

Apologies to all those who were anticipating.

We are highly upset with this matter. Sony has really screwed over many reputable distributors.

Along with your refund of $600.00, we are also going to add $1.00 into the refund check to cover expenses for a stamp and an envelope.

I would like everyone to write a letter and mail it to SONY.

Sony Computer Entertainment America
919 East Hillsdale Boulevard , 2nd Floor
Foster City , CA 94404

Once we get your request for a refund, we will issue all checks through our bank on Saturday December 16, 2006.

For those who do not want to wait 7-10 days for the check to clear, you may go to any Wachovia Branch, if you are nearby a Wachovia bank and cash your refund checks.

American Express & Discover Customers, we were advised by AMEX and DISC that you must simply issue a chargeback request. And we shall respond and expedite the chargeback refund request.

Those who paid by money order, visa and mastercard. You must wait for the refund check to arrive.

You can call 208-723-4216 for any updates or additional information.

We are not responding to voice mails, but we will have the same instructions on this email on the voicemail greeting.

Sincerely,

Matthew Amram

&

Arnold Courtney


----------



## ymibishop (Apr 14, 2007)

Im in too. I am working on building a suit against him, i have many details on him already. He scammed me for a few thousand, we entered in a contract and all. please let me know of anyone who already has a suit and i can help or would like to join me. im glad i found this spot where there are others.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, this is still going on?


----------



## ymibishop (Apr 14, 2007)

yea. I was dealing with them since august of 06. no exchange of money until oct 06. good communication until the first of the year , then vanished. no return calls or emails. i hope someone in the forum can help out with some info or assistance.


----------



## AnonymousHelper (Apr 29, 2007)

I have known this guy personally for YEARS, and decided to google him today out of curiosity. This one person is the "company". He does not and has never had a legit business, and now he is getting into internet television and is cooking up a 4 million dollar deal. Sad thing is, these people are going for the deal. I didn't know what he's been doing, but I can tell you this... I saw amazon, ebay, and a few other sites. He never had any inventory. He does not have a "company". He is crooked and does not have a real job, yet he is living the big life. He even ran for a government office AND GOT VOTES!!!!!! He has "sold" games, dvd's, internet, internet television, 800 phone numbers, and everthing else he could come up with. You know his customer service numbers? That is him on the recording. He doesn't have and never has had anyone working for him. I could go on and on about him, but I am sickened by him and his actions. I know everything about him, and wish I could help the hundreds of people he has screwed over. What can I do though? How can I find out if he is being investegated and what could I do to help them build a case?


----------



## ymibishop (Apr 14, 2007)

Please contact me @ [email protected]. thank you for the info.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Report him to the feds. Maybe he'll fall under some terrorist statute and they will be able to arrest him.


----------



## ymibishop (Apr 14, 2007)

Does anyone have a way to reach this guy or where he can be found? I need closure.


----------



## HelpMe84 (Jun 16, 2007)

You think you have it bad? I lost an amount of money so large that I could've bought a nice shiney new Mercedes with. I have had charges filed against me, and threats made on my family and myself. I lost my wife and son because of this. Here's some information on him. He left chicago about a week ago, and headed out west. He is currently in California on a Blackberry. I don't know who his provider is though because he changed his number. I have been researching this guy for some time now. Granted, he has paid me approx. $9k and we had a contract, it meant nothing. I wonder about "AnonymousHelper". Are you the "lawyer" that he was working with on the $4mm deal, or the make-up artist who's business he sucked dry? Or are you the "madame" that he tried having me recruit for while in Florida? Which one are you? Are you the ex-girlfriend with the short brown hair? You know, the one that he has a picture of sitting on a counter?

I think I made my point, don't you all? I know the guy pretty well. He even sent me the picture of his little cruise in the Great Lakes off the coast of Chicago.

Now, I look around, and I see a lot of people talking about what they want to do to him, both physically, and financially. I have chased the guy around the country. Since I met him (online), I have always been within 600 miles of him. I have chased him from coast to coast, gulf to border. I want my money back.

SEC filings did nothing as far as investments. FTC filings are not doing anything. I searched for him. There are none. I even have an email from him today stating that he was going to have his guy in the FTC look into this. How assuring, right?

If anyone can give me any information that I don't already know, that would be great. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ymibishop (Apr 14, 2007)

read.....


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

And the website is gone.... what a good "company"....


----------



## ymibishop (Apr 14, 2007)

Of course. But he is still up to his tricks. hes a big fan of the holiday season. great time for him to pop back up. around September or so..he will have a mew site selling the hot new items that are hard to find, ripping ppl off as usual. but this year will be different for him.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

ymibishop said:


> Of course. But he is still up to his tricks. hes a big fan of the holiday season. great time for him to pop back up. around September or so..he will have a mew site selling the hot new items that are hard to find, ripping ppl off as usual. but this year will be different for him.


Have there been many lawsuits filed?


----------



## ymibishop (Apr 14, 2007)

I only know of 1. Others have spoke of suits but i am not sure. I am sure once he is officially charged, the suits will start rolling in.


----------



## ymibishop (Apr 14, 2007)

Anyone that has been ripped off or defrauded by this man or company, please email me your info and summary of what happened. I know there were hundreds of ppl ripped off just from the arcnovastore.com for the ps3. Many more for other reasons. Email me and you will be put on the list. By 6/31/07 it will be filed . Thanks everyone.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

ymibishop said:


> Anyone that has been ripped off or defrauded by this man or company, please email me your info and summary of what happened. I know there were hundreds of ppl ripped off just from the arcnovastore.com for the ps3. Many more for other reasons. Email me and you will be put on the list. By 6/31/07 it will be filed . Thanks everyone.


Good luck my friend. :up:


----------



## ymibishop (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks for the support AC. everyone who gave their info in ..i appreciate it. Updates will be send out asap.


----------



## ymibishop (Apr 14, 2007)

For everyone who sent me their info, I apologize for the delays. I believe everyone received the finalized documents. If not please notify me. I will email all by 8/15, on the status. Thanks


----------



## ymibishop (Apr 14, 2007)

I dropped the ball and slowed the process due to the fact that Agosto "stated" he had intentions of make things right . My stupidity for believing it .. anyways after me wasting my time and all of yours, I have put a rush on collecting the money from this scammer. The arcnovastore and all his other scams have screwed too many people. Now the holiday season is back again and the scamming will start again. So this year we put an end to it and get back everyones money that they deserve. I have sent emails to everyone who has submitted me paperwork on their loss. If somehow i missed you please respond to thread or my email. Internet fraud, grand theft, defraud are serious crimes. Thank you techguy for helping assist many people to gather and help one another here. Talk to everyone soon and have a great thanksgiving.


----------



## nomoreofthis33 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm wondering what can I do to help, as I have too been defrauded by this ahole.


----------



## nomoreofthis33 (Nov 25, 2007)

please contact me, so i can help


----------



## Satsumomo (May 29, 2007)

6 years ago I was living in Japan.

6 years ago.

What did they have? 8mbps DSL for $25 a month.

It was crazy, I used it and just loved the 900KB/s download rate.

EDIT: I just read the whole thread. This is AMAZING! It's like a novel come to life.


----------



## nomoreofthis33 (Nov 25, 2007)

i tried to email you, but i can't email from this account. you can email me by viewing my profile and selecting the email link.

*Mod edit: Removed email address and posted instructions for email that won't get you a ton of SPAM.*


----------

